# Perfect Fishing for me.....



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

You can keep your trolling lures

You can keep your live baits

You can keep your dead baits

Stuff your down riggers

What you cant beat and would perhaps have to be the ultimate kind of fishing for me is

You see in the distance a school rise with those yellow fins poking out the water, mouths open - sucking up the bait fish 

You paddle full steam ahead for them.....

Try and get up wind of them...

Pick up the stickbait rod of choice with just enough weight to get it passed the school - cast out to hit the mark.....

Then crank back as quick as you can and watch several bow waves chase after the lure on the surface with big splashes as each fish tries to rip into the wriggling lure. Then you see the big take and watch the fish peel off to the side of the yak and head down to try and break you off :shock: :shock:

Sometimes you crank back too hard or the fish is finnicky and you just stop it dead a meter before the yak and see the fish take it virtually at your feet :lol: :lol: :lol: WOW !!!

Totally heart in the mouth stuff - perhaps probably the best kind of fishing there is to be had from the yak.........

Please some one tell me different :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i can ........

bait fishinf for mullaway from the shore ........

drive to the river .............. set up your rod ............ rig up your line ...........prick yourself 100 times with the chemically sharpend hooks will trying to tie a slidding snood .............prick yourself another 100 times attaching the bait ............cast out to the desired hole ...........sit there for an hour ...........
bring your bait in to check it ..........prick yourself 100 times trying to remove what is left of your bait .........prick yourself 100 times putting on a fresh bait .......cast it out ........sit there for another 2 hours wondering if i should bring the bait in and check it ..........bring it in afte r3 hours only to find that
its tangled up and around your sinker [ probably happenned when you cast it out ].... deside to pack up ......prick yourself again 100 times trying to remove the chemically sharppend hooks .........pack yourstuff in the car .............drive home with sore stinging hands and a good case of hypophermia............

thank god for palagics and yaks............ :lol: :lol: :lol:

craig


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Launching at your local, to be greated with 26c luke warm water...... then to paddle out to the bait grounds in glassy conditions......chucking out the bait jig and a bit of berley..... pulling in slimey after slimey while watching the sunrise......then rigging one of them on a twin hook wire rig and leisurely paddling for the horizon.....all the signs of a perfect day for your target species greet you....flying fish, shoals of bait, muttonbirds, cobolt blue water and plenty of stinkboats with bent rods on the horizon......your ears twitch as you could have swarn you heard your ratchet click a couple of times.....you turn around and suddenly the rod slams down and reel screams like a 2yr old child......you grab the rod and see that half of the line has already left the spool......everything is either packed away or strapped down ready for the landing....you point the kayak in the direction of the fish and off you go......out to Lord Howe Island......many minutes pass......you start to see colour.....the long silver body flashes through your mind.....Mr spanish is spent.....he pops to the surface.....and the gaff is drivin into his gills....in he comes snapping at your balls and toes......you strap him down then pack everythiing away.....then you start the long satisfying paddle back to the beach. 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

chrissy said:


> in he comes snapping at your balls


    

Each to his own !!!!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Perfect fishing fo me?.............. catching something would be nice thanks. lol.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine would be a quiet sheltered back estuary, flicking small lures at tight snags looking for 40cm bream...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Woppie and Chrissy, sounds sweet 8) 8)

While ive only being in canberra for just over two years im really loving fishing for wild natives. A normal trip would be something like this:

Bright morning, baitcaster, small tray of lures, pliars and lip grips. Rendevous at mates house. Pile in car for drive to the river. Dropkick Murphys blaring on the radio. Again. Man, do you ever change this tape. Jump fences, blackberry bushes, rock hopping, shallow river crossings. Wet shoes and socks. Flicking spinnerbaits at rocky outcrops. Deep pools. Snagged lures. Damn. Time for a swim. No strikes yet. Stop for a bite to eat. Sausages and potatoes wrapped in foil under hot coals. Cordial. Roll a smoke. Off to the next hole. Spy a wallaby skirting its way up a distant cliff. Wedgetails circling. Ribbing your mate for his poor cast. Not paying attention. Was that a bump? Nothing beats chasing wild river cod for me.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Santo Vanuatu gamefish, remote Fiji - Ono island or Kadavu, New Caledonia GT's, Coral Sea 8) 8) :twisted: :twisted:

Clovelly on a good day with the fish active and the Rock Monsta asleep. Maybe a coupla squidda's thrown in.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

chrissy said:


> Launching at your local, to be greated with 26c luke warm water...... then to paddle out to the bait grounds in glassy conditions......chucking out the bait jig and a bit of berley..... pulling in slimey after slimey while watching the sunrise......then rigging one of them on a twin hook wire rig and leisurely paddling for the horizon.....all the signs of a perfect day for your target species greet you....flying fish, shoals of bait, muttonbirds, cobolt blue water and plenty of stinkboats with bent rods on the horizon......your ears twitch as you could have swarn you heard your ratchet click a couple of times.....you turn around and suddenly the rod slams down and reel screams like a 2yr old child......you grab the rod and see that half of the line has already left the spool......everything is either packed away or strapped down ready for the landing....you point the kayak in the direction of the fish and off you go......out to Lord Howe Island......many minutes pass......you start to see colour.....the long silver body flashes through your mind.....Mr spanish is spent.....he pops to the surface.....and the gaff is drivin into his gills....in he comes snapping at your balls and toes......you strap him down then pack everythiing away.....then you start the long satisfying paddle back to the beach. 8)
> :twisted: :twisted: you betta watch out mate , you know theve got "sports fisher" mag. talent scouts roaming this forum!!!  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

lololol :lol:


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> i can ........
> 
> bait fishinf for mullaway from the shore ........
> 
> ...


 now i know why your face moves like that, you have been pricking yourself to much :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yakfisho13 (Mar 3, 2009)

My perfect fishing day would to at least get a bite an a fish in the yak, since i am new and never got a fish b4...i dont use bait, just SP's and Lures/jigs....
My target fish for this weekend:
*any fish
*Flathead
*salmon trout
*Anything that will take my SP or lure.... :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Like what Chrissy says but, looking down into the water and flipping anything in front of a big fishes nose and seeing it strike.

Either that, or a 12-15kg jewfish taken at 3pm on the third cast, off the stones, on a popper, with the sun's rays beating down on a beautifully marbled wash zone. Five casts later, another 12-15kg jewie on the same popper. The 2nd fish is fit and healthy enough to be released.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Jew on a popper - wow - never heard of that before. Did you go out to chase the Jew like that or was it a by catch ?? PS Your new rod sounds the goods - looks like a lot of thought has gone into it. Cant wait to see some results - cmon I want to see you catch the mother of all kings !!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay ***, I've landed maybe 5 jewies between 5-12kg on Rooster 135's (heaps of trevally and tailor to 4kg too) and dropped more. It really needs to be the right kind of water, the right day and right spot. A popper always gets a cast even if the water is wrong because you never know. ;-) 
Very washy, constantly marbled but not too much heavy whitewater rolling in, more like constant washiness is what to look for. A lot of baitfish in the water helps too. Seeing a jew strike a popper is similar to watching and hearing a barra hit. Sometimes you can hear the crack before the slap. You cast out to the clean water, retrieve and slow it right down in the zone concentrating on action. Magic moments but they're few and far between. So far this year I haven't landed a jewie off the stones on anything. I've drop a few good ones:? I'll need therapy if the bad luck continues but had a top yak summer so not too upset about the jewie shortage off the stones.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Drifting with current down a river at dawn,spill into a decent pooling section,adjust rudder so you are drifing sideways,and launch small casts into dark 
pockets with a topwater basscada or simmilar.large boil forms behind lure,,then,, BANG!! Splashing and drag zinging,boat bass #1 for the morn.
as the sun gets up,same senario,yet now you can see the fish come up,take a look,,looks ok ,,then,,BANG!!!...over and over.
it is on par with chasing surface feeding sport fish,plus you see some bullshit sights,,platipus,water dragons,,just awsome


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Interesting Dan very Interesting !!! Jewies on poppers in the suds off the stones.... are you in deep water......... are the fish feeding on the surface... or coming up from the deep or is it quite shallow. I suppose Ive always thought of Jewies being deeper down off the rocks... but saying that we caught a 10 kilo model in probably a couple of feet of water up at Minnie Waters near Coffs..... so I suppose they are there. Yup I was very surprised when I chucked out my first popper off the rocks and it got nailed by a big tailor :lol:


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Catching a fish on a lure that i have designed and made myself is totally awesome!!!! Best feeling ever!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

making one of my homemade monstrosities :shock: and then chucking it at some unsuspecting denizin of the deep :twisted: ,hooking up :shock: , the reel screems , you fumble like a virgin on the first date ,grab at everything your not surposed to , finaly u get it right and lean back to enjoy the moment and it busts u off :shock: , wtf was it  , moments past , never know how that should have happened.Damn i could have ate that too


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything on the surface. Nothing better than watching your lure get slammed.

My last weekend:
Standing on the bow of a boat scanning the horizon looking for the birds and where the tuna will pop up. Spotting them and racing over know that you only have one cast before they are gone. Flinging the metal jig into them, cranking the boat in reverse to get enough speed skipping a metal jig across the surface through a school of tuna. The explosion as one hits the lure and the sound of 20lb braid singing from reel, the spool almost emptying. 
The thrill of the chase, the visual strike and the fight. Extremely satisfying fishing








I am hoping that one day soon i will find serious surface feeding pelagics while out on my yak


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

My perfect day actually happened 3 weeks ago, the boss walks up and says take the day off, go fishing(yes this is true)
without any thought race home, throw the yak on grab one rod with a 45mm green rebel popper a pair of pliers and head off to 
saltwater creek to fish the run in tide. Get there and right at the mouth there is a nice little foam line happening 2nd cast pike 
smashes the popper, 5 cast's later another one all up i catch 4 pike then 2 small bream. Just when I think I should of brought a 
camera bang the popper gets hammered 53cm jew, but it gets better next cast another jew this time 57cm. I had never heard of 
anyone catching a jew on a popper before, how happy was I. Have'nt had a day off since but my mates have been giving the area 
a hammerring

Cheers Dave


----------

